# Faster in reverse



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a Life Like steam engine about 3'' long. It goes about twice as fast in reverse. I turned it around on the track and it still goes faster in reverse, so I don't think it's in the power supply. Any ideas?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That sort of a problem usually relates to friction change as a result
of the thrust turning in the opposite direction and pressing
differently against a bearing surface. You likely
have a worn or loose bearing point or so. This could include
the drive rods as well.

Don


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

DonR said:


> That sort of a problem usually relates to friction change as a result
> of the thrust turning in the opposite direction and pressing
> differently against a bearing surface. You likely
> have a worn or loose bearing point or so. This could include
> ...


I see. Does that mean I can't fix it because it has a lot of miles on it? Just keep using it until I replace it?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the most common places for excessive clearance are either on the motor itself, or the worm drive, shims / washers can be installed to reduce excessive clearance, and a good time to clean old grease out and add fresh good quality lubricants..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since we don't know FOR CERTAIN what is causing the
problem it would be worthwhile to look 'under the hood'
and see what you can find, and do some house cleaning
if you see that is necessary.

But, otherwise, that loco could last a long time just
as it is (but with proper lube). You could just 'put up'
with the slower reverse.

Don


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

DonR said:


> Since we don't know FOR CERTAIN what is causing the
> problem it would be worthwhile to look 'under the hood'
> and see what you can find, and do some house cleaning
> if you see that is necessary.
> ...


 I had already taken it apart for that problem . I cleaned and lubed it while apart but saw nothing wrong. But the problem is slower forward. This is for my granddaughter so she's young enough to not care that I put the engine backwards and pull in reverse. It pulls about 12 small cars before traction becomes an issue. I must say it bugs the heck out of me to not have it right. Maybe a 4-6-4 is in my future. Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this a Life Like Tea Kettle 0-2-0, plastic shell version with the worm gear drive? If so these were not made to the most accurate of tolerances. I have see the shaft slide in and out of the motor depending on the direction. This effectively changes the gear mesh thus changing the efficiency of the drive system. I do not know of a fix for this without motor replacement.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with tkruger. See if you can test run the motor while observing the motor gear. If it moves about, see what you can do to keep it in the 'sweet' spot.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Slower may be closer to actual scale speed! Enjoy better low end speed control!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Speed discrepancy*

Mseav:
It is a corollary of the famous "Murphy's law" that many model steam engines run better(smoother) in reverse than forward. This is because, unlike diesels, most real steamers, at least road engines, did the majority of their running forward. You might want to relive some stress by copying the wise acceptance of your young daughter. If you can't, try running the loco backward and forward with the body shell off. Watch the worm gear and motor shaft to see if you can detect any "fore and aft" movement(as opposed to the normal rotation).
If the shaft is moving in and out of the motor, the prior posters are likely correct, and that is what's causing the speed difference. Tiny "thrust" washers can be added to the shaft to prevent excess play. I don't know if this would be worth the effort on a notorious dog like this. Lifelike is not usually a good brand.Though there are a few rare exceptions, most of their locos are very poor runners. Kato makes the best running locos I have ever seen. However, I model in N scale; and I'm not sure if Kato makes any HO scale locos. Rivarossi locos would be a good
choice in HO. Perhaps some HO modelers on the forum can recommend other brands.

Traction Fan


----------

